# stomach pain from oats



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Alright guys, For the last few months my carb sources have mainly been fruit and veg apart from a sat night.

Anyway i have switched back to using brown rice/sweet pot. i also added oats in a week ago and have been having serious stomach problems - bloat/pain etc ever since.

I stoped them yesterday and stomach was fine. I have tried both quaker oats and tesco's own and no difference. Ive tried letting them sit in water for 10 minutes before i eat them to soak up yet within 20 mins of eating them i can almost feel my stomach swell.

any ideas? im thinking my stomach has just become un acustomed to them.

any input would be appreciated as im just curious what could be causing this and i love oats lol.

hilly


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

are you cooking them mate? nuke em so there thick in the microwave, or let them soak over night in the fridge


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

hmm wierd one that mate, how did you have them? runny or like cement?

My breakfast has consisted of 2 scoops of oats, scoop and half of protein powder and 140ml of milk, mixed and nuked for 1 minute. End up with an outside ring of fairly hard and a centre piece fairly hard with runny between them. Then mix it all together again and its perfect for my liking anyway, not hard and not runny but somewhere inbetween.

Dan


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive eaten them both nuked and cold with water before and had no issues but since swtiching over i think my stomach may have become sensitive to the gluten in them.

will get some gluten free ones and try these i reckon.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye mate, hope that helps. oats are lovely.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

hilly said:



> Alright guys, For the last few months my carb sources have mainly been fruit and veg apart from a sat night.
> 
> Anyway i have switched back to using brown rice/sweet pot. i also added oats in a week ago and have been having serious stomach problems - bloat/pain etc ever since.
> 
> ...


mate when i was on keto i didn't have any starchy carb for long time .. then i went bk on it .. i was in pain like hell .. jus have smaller portion at the time won't take long your stomach will return back to normal .


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi mate I have this problem with oats. After I have eaten them my stomach kills and I get really bad traped wind in my chest. I have found it with a few things that are low gi carbs.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i think it may be the gluten in the oats. i will be getting some gluten free ones and giving these a go. currently using quinoa with no issues


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

I was thinking it couldve been that the noats hadnt fully soaked up the water and as such swelled in your stomach, but i see thats already been covered.

As you know i was on the same diet as you, but i havnt had this problem reverting back. That being said, my oats serving hasnt gone above 70g dry weight and then i add whey, wms, leucine, raisins and water. I have however had this a few times with oat type protein bars if i eat the full bar.

I t will be interesting if it is the gluten type oats. The ones i use are jordans organic oats...mainly as theyre currently cheap in a discount store. £1...more than say asda stuff but a nice big oats and taste better too...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive tried tesco, and oats so simple and both cause issues. the quinoa is really nice its just a ball ache it has to be cooked first plus it isnt cheap.

im guna go health shop this week and get some gluten free to try and will let use no


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Flaked oats are partially cooked, and intended to be cooked again before eating.

This makes them more digestible and ensures they're fully swelled before you neck them. Oats swell to about double volume given time. If they haven't doubled in volume, wait a while till they do.

Even so this sounds like this isn't the problem.

But why is everyone so keen on oats!?


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Can be a food intolerance to oats - I think many get it


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

hilly said:


> ive tried tesco, and oats so simple and both cause issues. the quinoa is really nice its just a ball ache it has to be cooked first plus it isnt cheap.
> 
> im guna go health shop this week and get some gluten free to try and will let use no


I had the same thing, after 24 hours it went away and I was tollerent to them again with no problems.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

maccer said:


> Can be a food intolerance to oats - I think many get it


ive eaten oats daily for he last 3 years with no issues its since i switched to only fruit and veg for carbs for 4 months then switched back.

not sure wether this switch has changed something in my body.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Flaked oats are partially cooked, and intended to be cooked again before eating.
> 
> This makes them more digestible and ensures they're fully swelled before you neck them. Oats swell to about double volume given time. If they haven't doubled in volume, wait a while till they do.
> 
> ...


I like oats because their a decent carb source, easy to prepare and cheap to buy.

Plus i can add protein powder and honey etc and have a very sweet and tasty thing which kills my cravings or sweet tooth. I love a good bowl of oats/raisens/honey and choc protein powder


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

hilly said:


> I like oats because their a decent carb source, easy to prepare and cheap to buy.
> 
> Plus i can add protein powder and honey etc and have a very sweet and tasty thing which kills my cravings or sweet tooth. I love a good bowl of oats/raisens/honey and choc protein powder


This is fine if you are genuinely in need of calorie-heavy carbs at a particular time, but it's worth qerying just how many calories from carbs one really needs, and when, especially at breakfast.


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> This is fine if you are genuinely in need of calorie-heavy carbs at a particular time, but it's worth qerying just how many calories from carbs one really needs, and when, especially at breakfast.


What are you suggesting to have for first meal of the day the PD? Cheap, quick and easy is why I've chosen oats, milk and protein powder.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

have a feeling the fruit etc has knocked your stomach bacteria good/bad ratio all out of sync mate.

Grab some (decent) probiotics and run those for a good while. I'm using udo's super 8.

You are well aware of my issues and i am currently tucking into 150g dry weight of oats every morning with no issues at all.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> This is fine if you are genuinely in need of calorie-heavy carbs at a particular time, but it's worth qerying just how many calories from carbs one really needs, and when, especially at breakfast.


yup totally agree, i have found over the past 3 months taking in around 250g carbs per day bf has droped slightly and muscle has increased very slightly. strength has been going up great so i am increasing protein but leaving carbs were they are.


----------

